# Snake eats hippo



## Frozenmouse (May 10, 2007)

check out this vid did not come through that well for me but i got the gist of it.
MySpaceTV: snake eats hippo by Sean


----------



## eladidare (May 10, 2007)

thats insane... wonder how big the poo would of been if he didnt have to regurgitate it back up


----------



## -Peter (May 10, 2007)

just on a hunch without looking at it Im going to guess this is the footage of the A-holes forcing the anaconda to regurgitate the tapir


----------



## Tsidasa (May 10, 2007)

no wonder it regurged with all that taunting and stuff. poor thing


----------



## spongebob (May 10, 2007)

Peter,
I've looked and I think you're right. Might be a capybara though.


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 10, 2007)

yep they horass the hell out of the pour thing i was watching thinking i hope they dont chop this snake up.


----------



## Retic (May 10, 2007)

It's definitely a tapir, I have lost count how many times that has been posted and how many times it has been called a hippo ;-)


----------



## junglemad (May 10, 2007)

mate that snake was in a lot of distress...wayne kerrs


----------



## OzRocks (May 10, 2007)

that really annoys the hell out of me,,,,,
why would you harras a snake with a friggin oar, untill it regurgitated its food?
like what was the point, they didnt gain anythin from it!!!
some people just dont get it....


----------



## crazywhiteboy (May 10, 2007)

some crazy stuff!!


----------



## cris (May 10, 2007)

IMO these threads should be made sticky, eg this, scrub eating macropod, olive eating macropod...


----------



## IsK67 (May 11, 2007)

cris said:


> IMO these threads should be made sticky, eg this, scrub eating macropod, olive eating macropod...



and "What's your fav snake, What do you call your snake, post pics of your snake, problem feeding and most probably a few others.

But then what would we do here? 

IsK


----------



## IsK67 (May 11, 2007)

oh yes and "What other pets do you have"


----------



## herpie boy (May 11, 2007)

thank you so much Isk67,i thought i was the only one who cant stand seeing those ridiculess threads again and again.


----------



## Bug collector (May 11, 2007)

hear hear!


----------



## slim6y (May 11, 2007)

Yeah.. i agree IsK and "joke thread"


----------



## militant_vixen (May 11, 2007)

Poor snake, some peple are just really cruel.


----------



## Hsut77 (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, Maybe we can make all the threads sticky then we wouldn't have to post at all. 


Smell that....................yup sarchasm.


----------



## slim6y (May 11, 2007)

Hsut77 said:


> Yeah, Maybe we can make all the threads sticky then we wouldn't have to post at all.
> 
> 
> Smell that....................yup *sarchasm*.



Is that the deep dark area where laughter can fall down?


----------



## IsK67 (May 11, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Is that the deep dark area where laughter can fall down?



That's not an attempt at sarcasm is it Slim.


IsK


----------



## IsK67 (May 11, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Yeah.. i agree IsK and "joke thread"



But at least it is the same thread recycled.


IsK


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 11, 2007)

if u liked that hippo thing u would like this http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=snake+eat+goat&search=Search


----------



## Tsidasa (May 11, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> if u liked that hippo thing u would like this http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=snake+eat+goat&search=Search


people LIKED the hippo thing??:shock::x


----------



## kelly (May 11, 2007)

Ohh thats gross, some people need to learn how to treat animals!


----------



## OzRocks (May 17, 2007)

Now I know death and predation is of course a natural part of the environment, and is why most of us are fascinated by snakes,
but when you get people like that when they have no respect for the animals, and just has them for a cheap thrill.....I find them an absolute joke, and disgusting.
Whoever finds entertainment in that, not fascination or education but entertainment, has some serious issues,
thats my winge but i thought i had to say it,

cheers matt


----------



## Brock Lobster (May 17, 2007)

And you think eating it would of been hard enough! then the agitate the poor bugga until it spits it out!

thats like giving birth & putting it back in!


----------



## OzRocks (May 17, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> And you think eating it would of been hard enough! then the agitate the poor bugga until it spits it out!
> 
> thats like giving birth & putting it back in!




did they make it chuck it back up again!!? 
i didnt even finish watchin it.....well that just proves my point even further!!!....only in america...
no offense to any other americans on the site.....


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 17, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> thank you so much Isk67,i thought i was the only one who cant stand seeing those ridiculess threads again and again.



Lol mate you only have 91 posts - imagine how the 1000+ feel!


----------



## Bigbird (May 21, 2007)

I realise that it must be very frustrating for those of you who are experienced reptile keepers and have been on this site for a long time to constantly see the same threads, but this site is a great resource for those of us who are new to keeping reptiles and we are looking for opinions from people who are more experienced than ourselves to try to give our reptiles the best care we can.

I realise that some threads may be seen as ridiculous to others, but isn’t that the case with everything? What some people want to discuss, others find boring / not worth discussing. Some things like ‘what’s your favourite snake’ or ‘what do you call your snake’ may seem trivial, but surely the threads regarding a pet that’s not eating are important (even if they are repetitive) as someone’s advice on this forum could help that owner save their pet?

JMO.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 22, 2007)

Bigbird said:


> I realise that it must be very frustrating for those of you who are experienced reptile keepers and have been on this site for a long time to constantly see the same threads, but this site is a great resource for those of us who are new to keeping reptiles and we are looking for opinions from people who are more experienced than ourselves to try to give our reptiles the best care we can.
> 
> I realise that some threads may be seen as ridiculous to others, but isn’t that the case with everything? What some people want to discuss, others find boring / not worth discussing. Some things like ‘what’s your favourite snake’ or ‘what do you call your snake’ may seem trivial, but surely the threads regarding a pet that’s not eating are important (even if they are repetitive) as someone’s advice on this forum could help that owner save their pet?
> 
> JMO.



ok agreed and well said, but this is a thread about a snake eating a "hippo" and getting tortured until it regurgitates it =)


----------



## Retic (May 22, 2007)

I assume you mean only in South America ?



OzRocks said:


> did they make it chuck it back up again!!?
> i didnt even finish watchin it.....well that just proves my point even further!!!....only in america...
> no offense to any other americans on the site.....


----------



## IsK67 (May 22, 2007)

Bigbird said:


> I realise that it must be very frustrating for those of you who are experienced reptile keepers and have been on this site for a long time to constantly see the same threads, but this site is a great resource for those of us who are new to keeping reptiles and we are looking for opinions from people who are more experienced than ourselves to try to give our reptiles the best care we can.
> 
> I realise that some threads may be seen as ridiculous to others, but isn’t that the case with everything? What some people want to discuss, others find boring / not worth discussing. Some things like ‘what’s your favourite snake’ or ‘what do you call your snake’ may seem trivial, but surely the threads regarding a pet that’s not eating are important (even if they are repetitive) as someone’s advice on this forum could help that owner save their pet?
> 
> JMO.



I agree wholeheartedly with the need for dialogue on most issues. I also agree with the need to search a forum for recent posts on the same subject. Then if the person wishes more information to add to that thread rather than start a new one.

The reason for this is that there is a lot of valuable information to be found. It is even more valuable when it can be found in one place.

The Wiki on this site is also a good resource but it is under utilised.

But then in saying all this there are those that have the patience & time to respond to the same questions over and over can also be a valuable resource.

So I guess that so long as you get the right information and that the decent information sources in this hobby don't disappear then everything is [SIZE=-1]copacetic[/SIZE].

IsK


----------



## Tsidasa (May 22, 2007)

gee thanks IsK, i just had to look up the word copacetic =p


----------



## wood_nymph (May 22, 2007)

poor baby bit off more then it could chew/digest
definately not a hippo through looked much more like a tapir, worng shaped bum and feet for starters


----------



## IsK67 (May 22, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> gee thanks IsK, i just had to look up the word copacetic =p



Sorry to inflict the desire to learn.


IsK


----------



## IsK67 (May 22, 2007)

wood_nymph said:


> ...not a hippo through looked much more like a tapir, worng shaped bum and feet for starters



Let me guess, you're not talking about Tsidasa are you?

IsK


----------



## Tsidasa (May 22, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Let me guess, you're not talking about Tsidasa are you?
> 
> IsK



It's true, my bum and feet are nothing like a hippo's =D:lol:


----------



## oxyranus (May 23, 2007)

not a hippo its a capybara a southamerican herbivore its the largest rodent on earth.


----------



## coxy (May 24, 2007)

i just saw a big python down a gazell on animal planet. this show is crap its showing burmese pythons and anacondas attacking ppl giving em a bad image. and not really researched too well because we have wild monkeys being attacked by pythons in australia now


----------



## Tsidasa (May 24, 2007)

coxy said:


> i just saw a big python down a gazell on animal planet. this show is crap its showing burmese pythons and anacondas attacking ppl giving em a bad image. and not really researched too well because we have wild monkeys being attacked by pythons in australia now



Really? Wild monkeys you say? :shock:


----------



## IsK67 (May 24, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> Really? Wild monkeys you say? :shock:



That's because all the domesticated ones were busy on the day of filming.

IsK


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 24, 2007)

The mexican staring frog from southern shri lanka..


----------



## S. Punja (May 24, 2007)

i only just saw that video and it disgusted me food is only ment to go one way


----------

